# Finally figured it out



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

What does TIP stand for? Totally Ignorant PAX's!......' nuff said.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> What does TIP stand for? Totally Ignorant PAX's!......' nuff said.


Not a terrible attempt at humor. 
This thread deserves at least one post


----------



## DJSavvy (Sep 11, 2017)

So I just completed a ride and was paid $5.77. I looked at fare details and the rider paid $10.64. I did not receive a tip and I feel like the reason why was because the rider had to pay so much more than what I earned that he prolly thought I earned a fair fee for the trip when in fact UBER almost took double my fare. Anyone else think this is a contributing factor to lack of receiving as many tips as we should? I understand we get paid a set rate for mileage and time but the passengers should not be charged more than the 25% on top of the earned driver fare. I think more people need to understand this and think riders will continue to barely ever tip, when in fact we drivers would greatly benefit from even a $2-$5 tip from every ride we give.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DJSavvy said:


> So I just completed a ride and was paid $5.77. I looked at fare details and the rider paid $10.64. I did not receive a tip and I feel like the reason why was because the rider had to pay so much more than what I earned that he prolly thought I earned a fair fee for the trip when in fact UBER almost took double my fare. Anyone else think this is a contributing factor to lack of receiving as many tips as we should? I understand we get paid a set rate for mileage and time but the passengers should not be charged more than the 25% on top of the earned driver fare. I think more people need to understand this and think riders will continue to barely ever tip, when in fact we drivers would greatly benefit from even a $2-$5 tip from every ride we give.


Bad math.

If uber made $10, then it's double your fare. 
But the rider paid $10, which means UBER made the same as you, about $5. 
Still a lot. But don't make it to be more than it is.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

DJSavvy said:


> So I just completed a ride and was paid $5.77. I looked at fare details and the rider paid $10.64. I did not receive a tip and I feel like the reason why was because the rider had to pay so much more than what I earned that he prolly thought I earned a fair fee for the trip when in fact UBER almost took double my fare. Anyone else think this is a contributing factor to lack of receiving as many tips as we should? I understand we get paid a set rate for mileage and time but the passengers should not be charged more than the 25% on top of the earned driver fare. I think more people need to understand this and think riders will continue to barely ever tip, when in fact we drivers would greatly benefit from even a $2-$5 tip from every ride we give.


Yes it is a contributing factor. Also uber charges pax surge rate while not giving driver surge rate in certain areas. They keep it on the down-low.


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Bad math.
> 
> If uber made $10, then it's double your fare.
> But the rider paid $10, which means UBER made the same as you, about $5.
> Still a lot. But don't make it to be more than it is.


You must work for Uber


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> You must work for Uber


Damn. You got me.


----------



## Episode (Sep 28, 2017)

I don't see why you all have tipping issues. I posted an easy tutorial on this. It's rare when I don't get tipped....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

newdriverintown said:


> You must work for Uber


Why because he can do dasic math? 
I'm much more suspicious of the new members with ~25 post throwing out a accusations. 


DJSavvy said:


> UBER almost took double my fare.





DJSavvy said:


> So I just completed a ride and was paid $5.77. I looked at fare details and the rider paid $10.64


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Why because he can do dasic math?
> I'm much more suspicious of the new members with ~25 post throwing out a accusations.


Dude chill; it was a sarcastic post. It's nothing to get butt hurt about.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> Dude chill; it was a sarcastic post. It's nothing to get butt hurt about.


No! We want you gone!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> No! We want you gone!


Haha ok. I'm gone lmao


----------

